# Poll: Which bow.....



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

1.Hoyt

2.Bowtech

3.Matthews

4.Longbow

5.Recurve

6.Parker

7.Other


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Id say #1, Hoyt, and #2, Bowtech.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

well for me 2


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i love being able 2 shoot pro staff for them gives me a chance 2 try quite a few of them


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah. Im sponsored by posten stabs so i get all his new stuff to try 1st


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd go with a 08 bowtech, but if I can't do that, i think i'd choose Hoyt.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

2 and 7.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

what would you choose for 7


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

HoytHunter09 said:


> what would you choose for 7


alpine archery


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I should of put that up there.:angry7:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

1. Bowtech
2. Hoyt
3. Mathews
4. Other (Diamond or PSE)

Love to shoot a traditional bow someday. Look a lot more challenging.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

gobblercrazy said:


> 1. Bowtech
> 2. Hoyt
> 3. Mathews
> 4. Other (Diamond or PSE)
> ...


Not really that more challenging. Once you practice enough to know the arrows flight, you can shoot very quickly and accurately in the woods. Especially with all the modifications to traditional archery gear- a good fiberglass backed longbow and carbon arrows is jsut as easy for deer hutning as a compound.

#4 all the way.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoyt, Bowtech, Other (Bear, Alpine)


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

# 3 for me


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Go to my new thread!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

HoytHunter09 said:


> 1.Hoyt
> 
> 2.Bowtech
> 
> ...


hoyt, and pse are both in first,bowtech in third parker and mathews at the end of the pile of any bow company


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

HoytHunter09 said:


> 1.Hoyt
> 
> 2.Bowtech
> 
> ...


dont you think you should put Martin on that list after all this is a martin website created by Gail Martin. personally my bestfriend shoots for martin and all the bows he has i dont really care for his mystic hits my arm constant and on his mystic and s4 i hate the grips they have on them but his slayer is very nice he says he's getting a warthogg if i wasnt loyal to hoyt i would think about getting a slayer though


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Pse*

7. Other ( for sure )

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE 

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE 

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE

PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE

X-FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> 7. Other ( for sure )
> 
> PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE PSE
> 
> ...



i disagree i have shot an older PSE b4 and dont really like what the new ones look like they look pretty wierd.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i disagree i have shot an older PSE b4 and dont really like what the new ones look like they look pretty wierd.


And i shot a Hoyt and hated it. What's your point? i voted like everybody else.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Well 1-7 all should work but it all depends on how the bow fits your likings
but #7 Diamond!!! My marquis is still rockin


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

# 3 for me


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

1 and 4 are my choices


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> And i shot a Hoyt and hated it. What's your point? i voted like everybody else.


How could you possibly hate a Hoyt ive never heard of such a thing.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i disagree i have shot an older PSE b4 and dont really like what the new ones look like they look pretty wierd.


so you disagree with what HE likes that makes a lot of sense


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> How could you possibly hate a Hoyt ive never heard of such a thing.


some people dont like some bows you yourself just said you hated pse so idk what your point even is


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> some people dont like some bows you yourself just said you hated pse so idk what your point even is


im not sure myself


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> im not sure myself


maybe you should think before you type.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> maybe you should think before you type.


ya i guess that could work


----------



## mcclaya10 (Mar 7, 2008)

hoyt all of the way the new hoyt powerhawk is amazing i dont think i will ever shoot a different style of bow again


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt then Bowtech for me =]


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

every ones just going to say what bow they have 
but il go 4 hoyt


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> every ones just going to say what bow they have
> but il go 4 hoyt


kinda makes sense, you'd expect people to buy the bows they like lol.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> kinda makes sense, you'd expect people to buy the bows they like lol.


Or make


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

#3 
Mathews Drenalin


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i thought you were obsessed with diamond now you shoot mathews im loyal to one company and thats HOYT i tryed browning for hunting a few years back and didnt even last a season b4 i switched back.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i thought you were obsessed with diamond now you shoot mathews im loyal to one company and thats HOYT i tryed browning for hunting a few years back and didnt even last a season b4 i switched back.


We all change our minds and find new things that work better for us. I was hooked on one style of bow for a while because they were easy to build. Now I'm looking into other styles and designs. Just how it all goes.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> We all change our minds and find new things that work better for us. I was hooked on one style of bow for a while because they were easy to build. Now I'm looking into other styles and designs. Just how it all goes.


i know not everyone is but if your trying to get sponserd it helps to stick with a brand


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i know not everyone is but if your trying to get sponserd it helps to stick with a brand


Not everyone's looking to get sponsored though.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Not everyone's looking to get sponsored though.


i know thats why i said qoute "i know not everybody is" two posts ago


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i know thats why i said qoute "i know not everybody is" two posts ago


Whoops. I have the memory of a... what was I saying?


----------

